# S4 engine into an a6



## vegaspassat (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey guys, I have an s4 engine that I had been planning on putting into my passat but a lady ran into me in a truck and totaled my car. I've spent a number of years researching this swap and saving up money only to have my project taken away from me after I finally had all the parts. This is where you come in. I've found a 2.7 6mt a6 that needs an engine and it's a decent price. Would putting my 2.7 in this car be as easy as if it were an s4? I've already done a little research and from what I can tell the stock intercoolers are different, but is there anything else? I think I remember reading a few years ago that the a6 has a SAIP but I could be wrong? Any advice is appreciated since I probably need to move on this car fast if i'm going to buy it.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

I would say it would be pretty easy. The mt6 A6 does not have SAI at least not the 2002, lol I think only the TIPs did. As long as the A6 still has its motor you should be able to swap mounts and stuff that may be different from one to the other. Hopefully someone else can confirm. Lol

Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

I can't see what would be hard about this. You're putting a 2.7 motor into a 2.7 car... or am I missing something?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe post in the 2.7T tech forum. The only thing I know is the tip and 6mt have different crank gears, and not interchangeable. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

different crank gears, sure, but the wiring, hoses, and motor mounts should be the same if not very very similar. you may have to do some tracing and rewiring. but i think thats to be expected in a motor swap.


----------

